
What Hiring Should Look Like - _ttg
https://gist.github.com/getify/4f4b7886d181d5fe9c6b1bfdf134709f
======
austincheney
There is data suggestive of what hiring should look like and how to largely
eliminate prejudices from the hiring process. People refuse to follow it
because of various forms of selection bias that they cannot live without.

